# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > On-line игры >  Игровые серверы

## Akasey

*Рассказываем на каких сервах играем, во что, где халява.*

----------


## Mitrej

Я иногда поигрываю в LineageII.
Есть игровый сервера по гостю:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Alandr

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
играюсь месяца 3 вже !!

и есё один [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## dabra

Вот еще один сервак Ogame.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
кстати админ жодиский т.к. принимает карточки Сети+

----------


## Sanych

Только это адрес на ру сервер и на халяву он не доступен

----------


## Sasha

Ну вот адреса пока рабочие)

93.84.114.143:27015

93.84.113.130:27015

93.84.113.130:27016

93.84.113.130:27025 работает но не всегда)
Для контры.

----------


## Akasey

Counters-Strike
connect 93.93.84.113.52:27015
connect 93.84.114.52.:27016
connect 93.84.114.52:27014
connect 93.84.114.52:27019
connect 93.84.114.52:27013
connect 93.84.114.52:27009 
connect 93.84.114.197:27015
Half-Laif
connect 86.57.151.16:27015.
connect 86.57.151.16:27016.

WoW

set realmlist 93.84.113.242

извините не проверял на работоспособность

----------


## dabra

> Вот еще один сервак Ogame.
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> кстати админ жодиский т.к. принимает карточки Сети+


Тот же сервак но уже на новом месте
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]:thumbup:

----------


## Akasey

сервера *cs*

1. 93.84.113.91:27015 sharkeva.com ::publick#2::
2. 93.84.113.91:27014 sharkeva.com ::publick#1::
3. 93.84.113.91:27013 sharkeva.com ::Gun Game+DM Server::
4. 93.84.113.91:27012 sharkeva.com ::ClanWar Server::
5. 93.84.114.52:27025 HZ.BY Server #1 | tick 100
6. 93.84.114.52:27026 HZ.BY CSSDM Server
7. 86.57.151.28:27040 ByFly CS:Source CW and MIX Server [WarriorMod]
8. 93.84.113.164:27014 CS:S forum.vasiamax.biz Public #1
9. 93.84.113.242:27015 ProArena Public CSS
10. 93.84.113.164:27023 CSS : CW WiNnErS - ace match - ny (0) v n3w0 (0)
11. 86.57.151.28:27035 ByFly Counter-Strike:Source Server #1
12. 93.84.113.164:27017 CS:S Pla[Z]matm server Publik # 1
13. 86.57.151.28:27041 ByFly Counter-Strike:Source bhop Server
14. 93.84.114.52:27028 HZ.BY WCS Server
15. 93.84.114.52:27029 HZ.BY Server FUN | jump/trikz
16. 93.84.113.92:27015 vsepogosty.ru
17. cs16.true.by:27020 CSS NON-STEAM True.BY A
18. cs16.true.by:27024 CSS NON-STEAM True.BY B
19. 91.149.157.78:27015 PIRINGBY.RU CS:S server
20. 93.84.113.76:27015 ArenaBY Bullet by Server
21. 93.84.113.164:27018 CSS : CW emuJLate - ace match - SN (1) v Team B (1)
22. 93.84.113.242:27017 NDE-team.by
23. 93.84.113.242:27030 Mogilev KING
24. 93.84.114.52:27027 HZ.BY CSS CW Server
25. 93.84.113.164:27016 CS:S Dominion server
26. 86.57.151.28:27022 ByFly CS:Source Eye - SourceTV
27. 93.84.114.52:27040 [HZ.BY] I SEE YOU [27040]
28. 93.84.113.164:27015 CSS:CW Mix Fight

----------


## Sanych

CS конечно дофига на госте уже. Но все кто играл в COD4  говорят, что контра и рядом не валялась. Может кто знает какие серваки COD4 по гостю???

----------


## Stych

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] я думаю если здеся не будет то и не где не будет.

Хотя поищи на ProArena Public, может там есть

нашел на сайте game.byfly в новостях от 18.11.08 

Сервер СoD:WW обновлён до Полной Версии!

Адрес сервера:

86.57.151.28:28960 ByFly CoD:WW

Для игры на сервере вам понадобится полный русский или английский клиент пропатченный до версии 1.1 Игрокам предоставляется возможность играть по гостевому доступу ByFly.

----------


## Sanych

Я вот что нашёл в сети:
       1. 86.57.151.14:28962 ByFly CoD4:MW server #2 PROMOD pub Competitive Maps!
       2. 86.57.151.14:28963 ByFly CoD4:MW server #3 PROMOD TDM! |No nades|
       3. 86.57.151.14:28964 ByFly CoD4:MW server #1 HardCore!
       4. 86.57.151.14:28960 ByFly CoD4:MW server #1 Ranked!

       5. 93.84.113.242:28960 ProArena Server Public
       6. 93.84.113.91:28960 Sharkeva.com
       7. 86.57.151.14:28961 ByFly CoD4:MW server #4 PCW!
       8. 93.84.113.92:28970 CoD-4 Hard-server

----------


## Akasey

Эта программа предназначена, для любителей поиграть по Гостевому ByFly в разные интерестные игры. В этой проге содержиться 24 лучших игр. В которых можно поиграть. В каждом разделе содержиться 10-20 а то и более серверов. Качайте не пожелеете.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Пы.Сы.:* на прогу наткнулся совершенно случайно, ибо лнлайн играми особо не интересуюсь в пследнее время. На сколько она рабочая не проверял, но писали что нормальная. Кому поможет удачи.

----------


## maxzah

Могу предложить сервер S.T.A.L.K.E.R чистое небо кароче очень классно по интернету играть и т.д. и т.п. вот он "93.84.112.104:5622" ! Их по гостю только два ! Но этот самый классный и на нём само много людей играет !

----------


## Patron

Играю в Counter-Strike 1.6. и GTA : San-Andreas. 
==============================
Серверы GTA : San-Andreas (По гостю):
*86.57.151.13:7777* ByFly GTA:SA GangWar server
*86.57.151.13:7779* ByFly GTA:SA The Godfather server
==============================
Что касается Counter-Strike 1.6. ; играю на Steam по платнику.
Серверы Counter-Strike 1.6. (По платнику):
MaxiGame.by Server CS 1.6 I *cs.maxigame.by:27017* 
MaxiGame.by Server CS 1.6 II *cs.maxigame.by:27018* 
MaxiGame.by Server CS 1.6 III *cs.maxigame.by:27019*

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Сервер игры WoW  по гостевому доступу - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 
Сервер игры CS 1.6 по гостевому доступу(с античитом) - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

